# Cold/Snuggly Puggy



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

It's a chilly day here in Flordia. It's high noon and we're at 50F degrees. Emma only has 1 thin coat, so she has a coupla fleece sweaters to keep her warm. Sometimes she'd rather use me to keep her warm.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

omg lol, you Floridians and your dogs are such weenies


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

meggels said:


> omg lol, you Floridians and your dogs are such weenies


hehe
I actually relish the cold. I had all the windows open and there was wind blowing all thorough the house. Emma does not like the cold. She does nothing but shiver shiver shiver xD


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Too cute! Jack wanted his sweater on today too. 50 for us Floridians is freaking cold. I have the heater on!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

50 degrees is like the *perfect* temperature!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I prefer the mid 60's!  

It was nice earlier this afternoon, had the windows open, but after the sun went down it got chilly, in the high 40's now. The dogs were shivering! They are wimpy, but my feet were cold too and had I to make the executive decision to either turn on the heat or dig all the dog sweaters out and my fuzzy socks, so the heat won out!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

awwww

I wish it would be 50 here.. or would be better at 70, I hate cold weather...but I am actually from just south of Indianapolis...and my great grandparents were snow birds and enjoyed the southern part of Indiana (that is Florida if you didn't know haha) during winter


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I like breaking out the doggie sweaters! It's not often that's my puggy gets to where her sweaters


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's sooo funny. Today and yesterday it was 45-46 and that was a heat wave! Just a few days ago it was snowing.


----------

